# The steps to sucessful jobs



## Bearclaw (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm starting this thread because I want to know just how everyone here approaches, from start to finish, the customer to the final payment.

For example, I go to the jobsite, bid the job (usually verbally) and then do the job on the agreed upon date and after the job is done, I hand them an invoice and get paid.

What I want to know, is when bidding, do you give them a written estimate, work order or what, and are you afraid that when you do, the customer will take that to a competing company just so they can underbid you.

Before starting work, do you get the customer to sign a contract of agreed upon work. (Do you have software and a laptop to print on site or a hand written contract.)

After work is completed do you have them sign a contract saying that the work was done to their satisfaction. Are there disclaimers you include to c.y.a. from lawsuits(in case something happens to the tree and damages property or people whether or not it was based on your professional opinion or consultation.)

I would like to come up with a system (including documents) so that I can best help the customer and myself.

Sooooo.... what do you use?


----------



## doggonetrees (Dec 2, 2006)

When estimating a job, it is verbal with us initially meeting with the owner. At beginning of job, contract is signed with all comments( type of work to be performed, etc) initialled by owner. Price deductions are shown if elderly, disabled, or retired military. Comment section for owner inputs, which are carbon copied for our record, and one for them( insurance claims or whatever). This is also area where extent of debris removal is placed, all, just limbs, cut up in firewood, or just get it down and leave. Comment section also shows owner marking all underground hazards( septic, fill line, water, etc.) Potential trouble areas encountered are shown, and owner signs disclaimer if they want these left. Don't have computer so it is all paperwork log entries. Estimated jobs are on seperate sheet- and if they want to shop around that is okay- but there is a 60 day time frame placed on bid- after 60 days, estimate is null and void. I've only lost three jobs from someone underbidding, but they paid the ultimate price in damage after the fact. No charge for estimates.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 2, 2006)

Bearclaw said:


> I'm starting this thread because I want to know just how everyone here approaches, from start to finish, the customer to the final payment.
> 
> For example, I go to the jobsite, bid the job (usually verbally) and then do the job on the agreed upon date and after the job is done, I hand them an invoice and get paid.
> 
> ...




I'll just list a few things.

When I call to set up the estimate time, I let people know that it's approximate, since I don't know exactly how much I'm looking at at other estimate locations.

If I arrive, I'll park on the street in case somebody like the other spouse has to pull out.

Estimates are in writing.

I leave them a copy. Mine says that it becomes their billing upon completion, and that there is a $50 late fee for payments received more than 10 days past completion.


----------



## Treecareconcept (Dec 2, 2006)

*Estimate process*

Although I been out of residential commercial work for about 5 years (I'm a Utility Arborist for a power Co.) I will be jumping back into the arena of private tree care in the next few months.
Most of my estimates were in writing. I have had regular customers that call and tell me what they want done, work it into my schedule, and to send them a bill. But these were really good customers that trusted me. (And of course I trusted them.) All new customers got a written estimate with as much job detail as possible included and I tried to spell everything out. That way there was no confusion. I have been amazed at what some people "hear"! But when it's in writing there's no doubts. Also, I made it clear that the bid is for the work on the estimate only!
Any additional work will incur additional fess and charges.
My estimates were good for 30 days and I encouraged the customer to get at least 3 bids. I didn't mind the competition because I'm was probably more expensive any way. And I told them that, but the quality was, hands down, far above the competition. Then I sometimes give them directions to some of my work, and to some of my competitions. That right there usually sealed the deal in my favor. So keep track of your competition, if you see them hack up a tree, right down the address and use it to promote your "far superior quality" work! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Bearclaw (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the great replies guys. Keep em coming.


----------



## FARMBOSS (Dec 5, 2006)

*re*

i just changed how i do it, i pull up take a few notes then when they want the estimate i have my form on file on a laptop in the truck and its just fill in the blank and push print and it looks very professional, portable technology, not as expensive as it sounds either just a laptop, small printer, briefcase that holds them and power inverter, that kind of stuff helps me get jobs being that im a lot younger than the competitors in my area, but theyre just writing their estimates on the back of a homemade business card, the way i figure with buying stuff like that is if it gets you one good sized job it makes up for it


----------

